# 6 foot 7 traveler stood for entire flight



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 9, 2011)

> A 6-foot-7 inch man traveling from Chicago to Florida says he had to stand for the entire flight because he couldn’t fit into the seat.


http://www.suntimes.com/news/nation/3088133-418/flight-seat-airline-anderson-attendant.html


----------



## saxman (Jan 9, 2011)

Don't know why the flight attendant didn't require a passenger to move from the exit row so the guy could sit there. They do have the authority to do so.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 10, 2011)

saxman said:


> Don't know why the flight attendant didn't require a passenger to move from the exit row so the guy could sit there. They do have the authority to do so.


I believe the complication comes from Spirit Airlines' decision to up-sell exit row seats. After charging extra for everyone already in the exit row they'd only be exchanging one angry passenger for another by moving anyone. Then again it's partly his own fault for flying a fringe airline well known for cramped seats and endless up-selling. How hard is it to search for Spirit Airlines online and instantly realize it's a Ryanair wannabe that couldn't care less about your height or your safety?


----------



## jis (Jan 10, 2011)

The more general problem is that people want to pay as little as possible for any service that they get without fully appreciating the consequences of that desire. Nothing like that comes without consequences, sometimes pretty painful and undesirable ones too.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 10, 2011)

Is not standing during take-offs and landings against FAA regulations?


----------



## jis (Jan 10, 2011)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Is not standing during take-offs and landings against FAA regulations?


He was not standing during takeoff and landing.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 10, 2011)

amtrakwolverine said:


> > A 6-foot-7 inch man traveling from Chicago to Florida says he had to stand for the entire flight because he couldn't fit into the seat.
> 
> 
> http://www.suntimes....-attendant.html


Oh, okay, the quote says the _entire_ flight, hence my confusion...


----------

